# Thanksgiving Mt. Hamilton Ride



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Anyone else do the traditional Turkey Day ride to Lick Observatory? It was a great day for the ride!


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

I would have gone had I known about it. How was the turnout?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Number9 said:


> I would have gone had I known about it. How was the turnout?


Looks like there were hundreds out on the road!


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

fyi - there is also a traditional New Year's ride up Hamilton. Leave as early as you can, some people like to reach the summit for sunrise. Be prepared for cold weather.


----------



## JAishima (Apr 29, 2003)

*Lots of people, great day!*

Yeah, lots of people were out today, including the group I was riding with. It was beautiful above the fog!


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

*Mt. Diablo Christmas Day*



JAishima said:


> Yeah, lots of people were out today, including the group I was riding with. It was beautiful above the fog!


 Is there a Christmas Day Mt. Diablo informal ride?


----------

